# Qpopper (with Sendmail) TLS authentication errors



## fugee279 (Jan 24, 2015)

Authentication of TLS connection on 995:

```
# openssl s_client -connect myfqdn.com:995
connect: Connection refused
connect:errno=61
root@myfqdn.com:/usr/home/fugee # openssl s_client -connect localhost.myfqdn.com:995
CONNECTED(00000003)
675508300:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:/usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/../../../crypto/openssl/ssl/s23_clnt.c:795:
---
no peer certificate available
---
No client certificate CA names sent
---
SSL handshake has read 7 bytes and written 307 bytes
---
New, (NONE), Cipher is (NONE)
Secure Renegotiation IS NOT supported
Compression: NONE
Expansion: NONE
```


----------

